# "Inconvenient Truth" ?



## Heather (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone seen it yet? 
Just watching Al on Daily Show....


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 30, 2006)

It's not showing anywhere close, but I'd like to see it.


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm curious.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 30, 2006)

F__king al gore. what a douc__bag. im super, DOOPER serial!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 30, 2006)

Wogga said:


> F__king al gore. what a douc__bag. im super, DOOPER serial!


huh?


----------



## Wogga (Jul 1, 2006)

i hate that f__ker - PASSIONATELY. hes such a pr__k


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 1, 2006)

Wogga said:


> i hate that f__ker - PASSIONATELY. hes such a pr__k


...are you drunk?


----------



## Wogga (Jul 1, 2006)

dude, ive only had like 8 guinnesses or so. thats besides the point though. i hate al gore.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 1, 2006)

ok


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 1, 2006)

Colin, Al Gore invented the internet. He's watching you.


----------



## Wogga (Jul 1, 2006)

al gore can bite my bag. i am the supreme ruler of the kampootar interweb


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 1, 2006)

I saw it and I liked it. There were bits that didn't fit in, about his family, but I thought it was good, nonetheless. Unfortunately, I had spent some coursework studying alternative urban futures, so much of it was repeat for me. There were parts, data and stuff, that was good to know. I recommended it to my family, who live in the suburb and drive everywhere, just so that they will know what's going on, too. The best thing was that it did give hope. Go see it. It's only a little over an hour.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 1, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> I saw it and I liked it. There were bits that didn't fit in, about his family, but I thought it was good, nonetheless. Unfortunately, I had spent some coursework studying alternative urban futures, so much of it was repeat for me. There were parts, data and stuff, that was good to know. I recommended it to my family, who live in the suburb and drive everywhere, just so that they will know what's going on, too. The best thing was that it did give hope. Go see it. It's only a little over an hour.



That's kind of what I heard about it. People that are familiar with anthropogenic climate change will hear a lot of repeated information. However, I think this is one of the better ways to reach the general public.


----------



## Wogga (Jul 1, 2006)

global warming is just as much bulls__t as al gore inventing the kampootar interweb


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 1, 2006)

Wogga said:


> global warming is just as much bulls__t as al gore inventing the kampootar interweb



Out of the 928 articles about global warming in peer reviewed scientific journals published in the last decade, not a single one disagreed that climate change is a problem and that humans are the cause of it.

So basically, I think there are a lot of scientists you need to be contacting.


----------



## Wogga (Jul 1, 2006)

psh! scientists shmientists!!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 1, 2006)

Wogga said:


> psh! scientists shmientists!!


Never the less, the authors of those 928 articles really need to be notified that their mountains of empirical evidence are "bulls_t," and I think you're the man for the job. So get to it!


----------



## Wogga (Jul 1, 2006)

i've got more important things to do - obsess over orchids and write books about narcissism and get drunk.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 1, 2006)

Wogga said:


> i've got more important things to do - obsess over orchids and write books about narcissism and get drunk.



Ok then, back to the subject at hand. Has anyone else besides Tien seen this film?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 1, 2006)

You can hate Al Gore all you want...but Bush is the real c#@$ [email protected]#er, PERIOD. I hope a certain vice someone or another shoots a certain non-vice someone or another in the face...again. Al Gore will save the world, just you wait. And yes, I'm legally intoxicated as it's after 5 in the morning.

I am a huge fan of the Daily Show, as it may not be news per se, but it is sadly always honest. Now to find out what this movie is...

Jon
________
LEXUS IS SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 1, 2006)

Jon, you can drink there at 5 in the morning? In California there is no buying of liquor btwn 2 and 6. Lucky you.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 1, 2006)

Bars close at 2:30, and stores stop selling at 1:00...but with fourth of July preparations underway after a week of boring mold classes, there is an excess of alcohol floating about.

I can't believe anyone else is up this late, birds of a feather I guess.

Jon
________
Toyota land cruiser specifications


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 1, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I can't believe anyone is else is up this late, birds of a feather I guess.
> 
> Jon


I stay up even later when there is a video game to play. But I've played all the ones I like (RPGs I love best, especially when I can be a mage!). Eek... do I sound super dorky? Oh well.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 1, 2006)

Up late playing video games and "super dorky"...if I could find that type around here you guys would never hear from me again.

Oh well, sun's coming up so I better go to bed before I wake up regretting getting online.


Jon
________
Buy glass pipes


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2006)

Geez...I woke up at 3 and *thought* about coming around....look at all the fun I missed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2006)

Wogga said:


> i hate al gore.



Well, I can see why you hate him. His demeanor is quite stiff and he talks very intelligently... And he's one of those terrible "liberals" who is interested in the health of the planet and the welfare of it's people -- and not just his wealthy friends like some of his opponents.

I'm with Jon on this one.


----------



## lindafrog (Jul 2, 2006)

*inconvenient truth*

As a proud to be tree hugging liberal with freinds in the now melting state of Alaska I agree with Jon and SlipperFan. We only have this life and this planet, let's be nice and care about both.
Happy growing
Lindafrog -


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I am a huge fan of the Daily Show, as it may not be news per se, but it is sadly always honest.



Me too, I really enjoy the Colbert Report as well. Three cheers for Tivo. 

re: global warming, I think anyone who doesn't see this is occurring is delusional, frankly. We just cannot keep denying this sort of thing!

~H <-----checking out the disaster plans for the Port of Providence should we get the next Cat 3-5 hurricane.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 2, 2006)

Make sure you have enough supplies! God knows the government won't be there for days! I'm so paranoid... I have three to four five gallon bottles of water, a ton of canned food (and some cat food) stored in my apt and storage room... you know just in case. There's enough for the two friends who live a few minutes walk away... mostly because they don't think about it. 

We're still expecting the BIG earthquake, but if last winter shows anything, I think we'll all be flooded instead.

In the movie, Gore has this demo where he shows how much of SF will be underwater if the sea levels were to go up 20 ft. 

Cats can swim, right? Or maybe I should get something that floats for the kitty.


----------

